# Our new puppy, Melvin - JD pup Lemon Roan



## manth and ted (Jul 9, 2011)

Well after the brilliant day out at Jukee Doodles for the much anticipated puppy selection we have picked Melvin...



















We cant wait to get him so he can meet our house rabbit, Roly... hopefully not to much :fencing:





Once again many thanks to Stephen and Julia, so helpful through every step of the way and what a fantastic set up. Met some lovely people on the day and it was a great litter of pups, but I would say that!

Next step, getting everything ready for his arrival arty2:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I like Melvin, very,very much 
Happy shopping....


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww he's gorgeous  Not long then now til he'll be home!
Melvin is a sweet name  Are you ready for a puppy coming home then? Lol.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats on picking your puppy,how exciting!...Melvin looks gorgeous.


----------



## manth and ted (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks guys,

Yeh we are getting there now, have lots of toys etc for him and dog proofed the house as much as possible.

Went to the pet shop we use today and was really pleased as they sell Natures Menu that I want to feed him on but having a dilema with crates... they wont fit in the back of my car but a fabric 'pet pod' will so may end up with one of these.

I have a feeling this could be the longest two weeks I have known though!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Melvin's gorgeous and so is Roly! x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

manth and ted said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Yeh we are getting there now, have lots of toys etc for him and dog proofed the house as much as possible.
> 
> ...


The waiting to bring them home does feel like forever, but just keep looking at pictures and reading websites to pass the time, thats what i did!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Funnily enough the last couple of weeks go much quicker than the weeks waiting for the litter & waiting for the day you know which dog is yours etc! I think the last 2 weeks went by pretty well for me when it came to getting Poppy & I wasn't expecting it to at all, so hopefully that will be the case with you as well! We want lots of pictures when Melvin comes home


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah love both Melvin and Roly as both gorgeous


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah Melvin is gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

melvin and roly make a very handsome pair, you will have to try and get some pics of them together!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Melvin's very cute and love the name. What's particularly lovely is that having already seen so many gorgeous JD pups on here, you can really see he's related. He has a distinctive JD look! Looking forward to lots of pics when he comes home!


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Melvin is gorgeous! I love the name too.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

You have chosen well - he's a handsome little chap. Great name too.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Melvin is adorable  What a great name!!


----------



## Brunocockapoo (Jan 30, 2012)

*Settling in*

We hope that Melvin has settled in; we saw you leaving JD's with him as we arrived to pick up his lemon roan brother Bruno. Bruno is finding his feet and feeling at home. Perhaps the boys will get together at a Poofest some time in the future.

*wags* from Bruno


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!! Melvin is a stunner! so adorable and I love the name...yay another rabbit person on here!! 
I have a rabbit, tho she isn't allowed to roam the whole house...do you allow yours too? I am excited to be able to ask rabbit questions to someone


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Fantastic name and a gorgeous wee pup!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the idea of a house rabbit as a friend. In a past life had to visit a house with two house rabbits I swear they were both laid out infront of the fire like a couple of dogs on their sides legs pointing one way ears the other and I think they may even have been snoring! Hattie met a house rabbit at Pets at Home weighed in at over 5kg so she was very respectful. You will have a great family set up.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Awww he is gorgeous!! Congratulations


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah lovely Melvin... Im sure him and Roly will get on great x x


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi what a beautiful puppy and lovely rabbit, I have got an indoor rabbit called Tetley he is so good, I am hoping to get my puppy in April also hoping for a boy, it would be lovely to get an update on how they get on together.Tetley is the same colourings as Roly, at the moment Tetley is taking it easy on the lounge floor, we are hoping that the pup and him get along as it would be lovely. Good luck


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I love lemon roans. Can't wait to see more photos of gorgeous Melvin x


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

He looks so cute,was looking at the video on jukee doodles they all looked so adorable,l have buddy hes 6mths from JD cant fault them he is growing into a beatiful boy still naughty but getting better enjoy !!!!!!!!!


----------



## manth and ted (Jul 9, 2011)

A few more pictures of Melvin... and a few of Roly. Melvin is doing so well, already toilet trained to go outside (after a few days intensive training) sits, shakes hands and stay's to command as well now. So impressed with him, very intelligent breed of dog and so happy to see everyone. He is doing really well on the BARF diet and growing like mad!









Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Amanda - Yes the rabbit does roam the house for some time when we are in, he will be having a large run outside in the garden though soon as it gets warmer. The main reason he is inside is we bought him during the winter so it was too cold for him to be out. He is three months now and also doing very well.

Brunocockapoo - Hello ! sorry we didnt stop to say hi, i think we were just so excited and had lots of people wanting to see him. Bruno looked almost identical to Melvin so it will be interesting to see what he is like now and his personality. Yes would be great to meet, we are in Nottingham and plan to attend one of the arranged meets if you will be there?


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Love Melvin and Roly!! Wish I could have a house rabbit but my daughter is allergic, hence the cockapoo!!

Good luck.
Miranda&Monty


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We are in Canada so our rabbit will never be an outside rabbit...she would only be able to be outside for 2 months of the year...Your rabbit is gorgeous! great colouring!!! and your cockapoo!! so ADORABLE!!! he looks fantastic...how do the bunny and puppy get on?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgous boy! and you can see the colour developing on his face - looking forward to more pics!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I want a lemon roan, quite fancy a boy too - can I have Melvin? I have a 14 year old daughter I could swap....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely boy, great name, glad to hear he is settling in well.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Simply gorgeous . Thank you for the photo update!!

Harri x


----------

